# Nigerian Dwarf Doe Built on the Rock Star Garnet Kidded! STUCK KID- Head Forward Legs Partially Back



## Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm (2 mo ago)

Blog: Nigerian Dwarf Doe Built on the Rock Star Garnet Kidded - Polled Moonspotted Twins!

Live Kidding Video: 




Update:


----------

